# Big Rod Building Expo!



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Who all is going to check out that big rod building expo in High Point, NC it is supposed to be pretty cool. I'm going (I live too close to pass it up.)


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

lucky! i want to go but im in florida and i have to work on those days


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

thebeachcaster said:


> Who all is going to check out that big rod building expo in High Point, NC it is supposed to be pretty cool. I'm going (I live too close to pass it up.)


when is it?


----------



## johnp (Mar 5, 2004)

feb. 17 and 18. 

rodexpo.com for more info


----------

